# Vegan influencer eats meat for 30 days



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2019)

*Vegan influencer eats meat for 30 days, tells fans she?s healthier than she?s ?felt in years?*

A formerly vegan influencer revealed to her fans that she spent 30 days eating nothing but meat and animal products. She also revealed that the new diet had some surprisingly positive effects on her health.

Alyse Parker, who has over 200,000 Instagram followers and over 700,000 YouTube subscribers, explained her decision on Instagram. In a post, she revealed that she decided to try the Carnivore Diet after hearing about all of the health benefits from friends who switched from being vegan to eating only meat and animal products.

Parker explained, ?I had my own fair share of health struggles and eventually reached a breaking point where I was willing to try anything to function properly again.?

People on the Carnivore Diet only allow themselves to eat meat and animal products, like eggs and dairy.

?I swallowed my pride and decided I?d give it a shot,? she continued. ?Full-on carnivore. I woke up the next morning feeling more mentally clear, focused, wholesome, and healthy than I had felt in years.?

On YouTube, where she elaborated on her experience, many of her fans reacted negatively, with one simply commenting, ?This is so disappointing.?

Another commenter wrote, ?If you had to kill every animal you ate in this video? We all know you would go back to vegan immediately. I?ve also been vegan for 4.5 years now, no meat for 6. I?ve never been this healthy in my life, and I have the blood work to prove it.?

Another user added, ?You should see a doctor after and show us those results rather than you on a scale and your abs. This probably isn?t helping your eating disorder.?

https://youtu.be/L5FxTpkiVMI


----------



## Anabolik2k (Dec 12, 2019)

He he, vegan / vege thugs, another odd cult...


----------

